# ummm holy crap O_O i had no idea when i named my website that....



## Beastcub (Jun 3, 2008)

it would pop up along side something so bad after a web search >.<

my website is beastcub.com

i just did a yahoo search to see if my website comes up near the top of the list yet...err it does along side beastclub which is a beastiality website!!! D-8

shit man >__<

if there is one thing about anti furs i hate is that they think furries rape animals (and it sickens me)...so having my site pop up along side that is just killing me {

and i bought the domain name for my site for 3 years XO which means i am stuck w/that web name....

and i like the name beastcub D:


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 3, 2008)

aw! man that sucks so bad... 


and your all of your work is so amazing, too! 

eh... I dunno. I think beastcub is a good name, and your primary clients are furries, who obviously know about the fandom enough to set that aside. I mean, esspecially so if they are going to comission a suit from you. 

So I wouldn't change it. The only people that are going to see that and flip shit are those who are ignorant to, or intolerant of furries. Furries won't really care. And I don't think your non-furry client would either, assuming that they'd like your art enough to look past the furry stereotype.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah but well today i was checking my web stats (i can see how many hits i got and if i was found via a search, bookmark or a link) and some one linked to my site on a cosplay forum. i looked at said forum and the post was "oh i know some one who made an awsome totoro *LINK" and the next reply was "my gawd that link was to a nasty beastitality site!" now at first i thought it was antifur bashing furries untill i looked at the link and it was beastclub not beastcub >.<!!!! the person said sorry to the other and posted the right link..... but still!!!! my site got mixed up with that one *puke


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 3, 2008)

eeew.... that is really nasty!

Well if you feel up to it, I guess you can change it... in three years.... D:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah. I just looked into it and I got a guy and a...

It was just disturbing that I'm not hungry anymore...

And _that's_ disturbing...


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 3, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> my website is beastcub.com
> 
> i just did a yahoo search to see if my website comes up near the top of the list yet...err it does along side beastclub which is a beastiality website!!! D-8



Look, I've gotta be honest -- the first time I saw your sig I thought "wtf is someone doing with a link to beastclub in thei- oh it's _cub_."

So now your website has two subliminal strikes against it -- it reminds of me of bestiality _and_ babyfurs.

But that Wolf Link suit looks awesome, so I forgive you.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 3, 2008)

if i had known before hand  >.<

the name beastcub for me is personal though as i have a book i have been working on since the 7th grade about this world of beasts (like this one i made http://lilleahwest.deviantart.com/art/Shekara-finished-84125375 ) and their humanoid counter parts known as beast types. 

i loved this world i created very much and i would role play it from time to time (ya know climb a huge tree and pretend i lived in it) and at the time i was still a kid so by my books standard i was a "beast cub" and that alter ego always stuck with me so when i chose my "online identity" i chose beastcub....

if i had known i would have gone with beastpup as the young beasts in my book are known as both pups and cubs (but i am a feline beast not a canine so i am a cub...)

there is also some automotive group known as beastclub and that is not so bad....


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn that really sucks. D: You do great work too. 

Like what CombatRacoon said, perhaps it won't be so bad, considering you already have a fanbase and clientele who know the difference. I dunno; that's really an unfortunate turn.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 4, 2008)

i posted this same topic in my journal and some one brought up that porn sites chose names simlar to existing names such as angelfire.com as they accidentally ended up on a porn site called anglefire.com....

so...that makes me feel a tad better. :-/

i mean i just made some badges to be shipped with the fursuits i make, and well beastcub.com fits nicely on a 3.5 inch button, beastcubcreations.com does NOT!
nor does beastcubstudio.com.....
 "thebeastcub.com"
gah i dunno!

i am hosted by freewebs does any one know if they will let me switch the domain name or do i have to buy a new one? i mean i already paid for 3 years!


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 4, 2008)

Thebeastcub.com sounds okay if you really needed to change it.

I'm not familiar with the freewebs system, so I'm afraid I can't give you info on that. Sorry. :/


----------



## RailRide (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like the second time I accessed _Newgrounds.com_. I didn't have a clear recollection of the site name the second time I typed it in, and entered _Newgroups.com_...
...which at the time was (and probably still is) a porn site, full of popups and respawning windows that try to keep you from leaving.

Many pornsites buy domain names that are much closer to common mispellings in order to hog additional traffic.


---PCJ


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 4, 2008)

I got beast club automotive.

What.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.cubcentral.org and http://www.cubcentral.com

One leads to a school's webpage... one leads to a Cub site...  I wonder how many parents went to the wrong site, or how many people wondered where their cub site went. XD

In other words:  It could be worse, hon.  ^_^'  *snugs*  (Nothing against cub furs or anything, just using it as an example.)


----------



## Selunca (Jun 4, 2008)

That princess monoke creation is amazeing. Holy crap.


----------



## zackstryker (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that if you're wanting to change it to thebeastcub dot com, or whatnot, freewebs will allow you to do so, free of charge. Best to look in their faqs.


----------



## Beetlecat (Jun 29, 2008)

My website name is shared with a type of boat <.<  Apparently they've trademarked the words "Beetle Cat". Good thing my name is conjoined into one word..

Though I wasn't impressed that they had taken the domain name www.beetlecat.com because that's the one I wanted XD But thankfully I did get www.beetlecat.ca in addition to www.beetlecatoriginals.com because the last one is just too hard to fit on a watermark. I guess now I can never move outside of Canada..

Though now you've got me curious how many people looking for me stumble upon that boat site.. if you search for 'beetle cat" (with a space) I'm not even on the first page (or second or third and so forth) :/

Thankfully, "beetle cat fursuit" works much, much better.


----------

